# Looking to get Certified in EMT



## visible25

Hey all, I'm just looking around for places that offer EMT training, probably not for a job -but just to have to help build the resume a bit. If you know of any places in central mass that offer it (or have links) it'd be much appreciated!

Thanks,
Visi


----------



## Guest

Where in mass are you?


visible25 said:


> Hey all, I'm just looking around for places that offer EMT training, probably not for a job -but just to have to help build the resume a bit. If you know of any places in central mass that offer it (or have links) it'd be much appreciated!
> 
> Thanks,
> Visi


----------



## visible25

GMass said:


> Where in mass are you?


mommy says not to give my area to strangers 

I'm in the Shrewsbury area


----------



## Guest

Tell your mommy to come get the thong she left at my place; Mrs Gmass isn't going to be happy if she finds it.


----------



## visible25

GMass said:


> Tell your mommy to come get the thong she left at my place; Mrs Gmass isn't going to be happy if she finds it.


my moms reply
EDIT: removed video

but any serious replies are greatly appreciated... if anyone feels like it


----------



## samadam78

Well that is the fastest I've seen a thread go to shit in a while


----------



## Irishpride

http://www.mecta.com/

And it only took me one google search


----------



## visible25

Irishpride said:


> http://www.mecta.com/
> 
> And it only took me one google search


thanks, but is this for professionals?


----------



## visible25

mtc said:


> Did you even click on the link?
> 
> It looks like a good bet !
> 
> Sheesh you pups are fawking useless and cynical too !


oh of course I clicked on it! I'm not that useless... just lazy


----------



## RZero

A lazy smartass....every department's dream candidate.


----------



## visible25

Thanks for the info Irish, and of course the witty remarks from all  it's much appreciated


----------



## Hush

My company in Woburn offers a boot camp...get it done in 3 weeks as opposed to 3 months.
Www.Lifelineamb.com


----------



## visible25

Hush said:


> My company in Woburn offers a boot camp...get it done in 3 weeks as opposed to 3 months.


interesting, I'll look into this! Thanks a lot Hush!


----------



## Irishpride

visible25 said:


> thanks, but is this for professionals?


Well its OEMS certified and future employers doesn't really care where you go, all they give a shit about is that you have a state certificate


----------



## visible25

Irishpride said:


> Well its OEMS certified and future employers doesn't really care where you go, all they give a shit about is that you have a state certificate


great thanks again


----------



## Bloodhound

Hush said:


> My company in Woburn offers a boot camp...get it done in 3 weeks as opposed to 3 months.
> Www.Lifelineamb.com


I just did my refresher there, nice facility you have!


----------



## Killjoy

I took my EMT-B at Northeastern, it was great, but probably not for you; you would have to actually be interested in actually learning something.


----------



## CPT Chaos




----------



## soxrock75

Killjoy said:


> I took my EMT-B at Northeastern, it was great, but probably not for you; you would have to actually be interested in actually learning something.


Northeastern actually disbanded their program last year. I wanted to take it but just missed the last semester. Ended up taking it at EMS Academy in Quincy which I would NOT recommend. Passed on my own with little to no help from them. Thank God work was footing the bill for everything........


----------



## Guest

soxrock75 said:


> . Ended up taking it at EMS Academy in Quincy which I would NOT recommend. Passed on my own with little to no help from them. Thank God work was footing the bill for everything........


A "certificate factory"? Yea, Safety Program Consultants in Taunton is the same way. I know two people who took their basic: One couldn't pass the test and gave up, and the other had to take the written and practical each twice.

I took mine at Bristol Community College in 2001 when they re-started the program. Everyone in my class passed the tests first shot. They now have an online program run by the same guy who taught my class, who was very knowledgeable and down to earth.


----------



## Hush

The advantage to taking your EMT class at a college, and the reason I got mine at Northeastern, is because you also get college credits.


----------



## Code 3

Hush said:


> My company in Woburn offers a boot camp...get it done in 3 weeks as opposed to 3 months.
> Www.Lifelineamb.com


Now THAT is the way to do it!!! When I did my EMT it was 5 months a few nights a week in NH. Day after day is excellent. Fast and fresh in your head every morning. Highly recommend this route visible25.


----------



## visible25

Code 3 said:


> Now THAT is the way to do it!!! When I did my EMT it was 5 months a few nights a week in NH. Day after day is excellent. Fast and fresh in your head every morning. Highly recommend this route visible25.


thanks Code, I might either do this route.. or just wait and take the class (if offered) at my college next year.


----------



## Code 3

EMT on resume will help, but I can say a minimal amount, at least from experience. Reason I say this is most PD's want you first responder, which is in between CPR/AED and EMT training. Bare bones minimum to save a life. FR is easy to do, and in my opinion apples to apples on a resume. With EMT training, you're allowed by state to do more and have more training, but think about all the supplies you need that are not in a trunk of a cruiser. Most of which are only in an ambulance carried by ambulance personnel. (airway adjuncts, certain drugs, EPI-Pen etc). Unlike first responder you can use that to full potential anywhere on duty. Whether it be an AED in the trunk of the cruiser, or direct pressure on a wound. When you're on scene as L.E, you're expected most of the time to perform what EMT's arent trained to do, and vice versa.


----------



## soxrock75

Code 3 said:


> EMT on resume will help, but I can say a minimal amount, at least from experience. Reason I say this is most PD's want you first responder, which is in between CPR/AED and EMT training. Bare bones minimum to save a life. FR is easy to do, and in my opinion apples to apples on a resume. With EMT training, you're allowed by state to do more and have more training, but think about all the supplies you need that are not in a trunk of a cruiser. Most of which are only in an ambulance carried by ambulance personnel. (airway adjuncts, certain drugs, EPI-Pen etc). Unlike first responder you can use that to full potential anywhere on duty. Whether it be an AED in the trunk of the cruiser, or direct pressure on a wound. When you're on scene as L.E, you're expected most of the time to perform what EMT's arent trained to do, and vice versa.


Don't forget the ever important EMT Lists for CS Fire and Police.........


----------



## Hush

soxrock75 said:


> Don't forget the ever important EMT Lists for CS Fire and Police.........


 Oh yeah. But seriously, the real advantage to getting your EMT is......
You can work as am EMT while you wait, and wait, and wait, and continue waiting for civil circus. What's more glamorous than making 13 bucks an hour as a taxi service for the elderly, sick, and dying. Travel the state, tour various nursing homes, meet interesting people....and clean up their bodily fluids.


----------



## soxrock75

Dont forget to "Remember your ABC's":

*A*mbulance
*B*efore
*C*ruiser


----------



## csauce777

GMass said:


> Tell your mommy to come get the thong she left at my place; Mrs Gmass isn't going to be happy if she finds me wearing it again.


FIFY


----------



## Guest

soxrock75 said:


> Don't forget the ever important EMT Lists for CS Fire and Police.........


For police, that used to be important because many police departments staffed the ambulances for the city/town. Not so much anymore.

Our contract until recently still listed the stipend for patrol officer/EMT's who were assigned to the ambulances for the city. Then again, considering some of the stories I was told by old-timers concerning how the ambulances were run, we're much better off with a private company contract.


----------



## BxDetSgt

Check Boston EMS, they offer an academy that will give you your EMT and a job that gives a lot of street experience.


----------



## Nuke_TRT

Irishpride said:


> Well its OEMS certified and future employers doesn't really care where you go, all they give a shit about is that you have a state certificate


I know a guy, that knows a guy, and for $25 bucks can get you whatever cert you need for OEMS. 

On a serious note, check with any of the private ambulance services in your area, as well as any of the local hospitals.

Plus side to a private ambulance service is you use the equipment you trained on for the practicals so you are familiar and get no surprises.


----------



## Code 3

BxDetSgt said:


> Check Boston EMS, they offer an academy that will give you your EMT and a job that gives a lot of street experience.


x2. These guys see more wild ass shit in the Dorch/Rox/Mattapan area than most others see an entire career. Lots of work.


----------

